# 811 Problems as Usual



## red hazard (Apr 11, 2004)

I have not been in this forum over a year so I have not kept up on 811 developments. At least 3 - 5 times a month I have to briefly unplug the 811 to get it to begin functioning properly which it does after it goes through the 5 step download sequence. Sometimes it sorta freezes when selecting OTA channels or it shows no info for program info and won't allow selection of other favorite lists, etc. etc. I am just getting tired of the unplug/plug in routine. I have one of the earlier 811s so maybe that is the problem. Any suggestions? Getting DirecTV may be one solution. Thanks


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Did you try rescanning the OTA's and or performing a NVRam dump?

In my area, which is fairly established as far as ATSC goes, we have had to rescan quite a bite cause of lots of changes to TVCT and PSIP.


----------



## red hazard (Apr 11, 2004)

Jason Nipp said:


> Did you try rescanning the OTA's and or performing a NVRam dump?
> 
> In my area, which is fairly established as far as ATSC goes, we have had to rescan quite a bite cause of lots of changes to TVCT and PSIP.


The problem(s) requiring a hard reboot are not always associated with the OTA's. This problem has been going on at least 6 months - - maybe a year or more. Sometimes the problem is that the p[rogram schedule (doesn't matter which favorite) says there is not info. I can only go up or down on the schedule and that does show the programming. The only way to clear this is with a hard reboot. I don't know what a NVRam dump is. I think the problem may be related to that fact that I got the first or one of the first 811 versions. DirecTV is looking better and better. Guess I better go to that forum and see what they are offering.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

red hazard said:


> The problem(s) requiring a hard reboot are not always associated with the OTA's.


 Agree, but did you even try my suggestion prior to slamming the advice?



red hazard said:


> I think the problem may be related to that fact that I got the first or one of the first 811 versions.


No sir, in my opinion that would be doubtful. In my experience, the remaining bugs with the 811 are corner case issues, likely related to a few variables. You could always test your theory and exchange it for a newer 811, or you could trade up. You do know St Louis locals are LIL in HD on 118.75 now?, with a ViP series receiver you could get the HD locals, provided you live in that DMA. You do have options, and yes Direct is one of them but realistically look in the HR20 forum. It looks like the 811/921 forums as they appeared 2 years ago. Your choice, if you should exercise your right to switch I hope your experience is more suitable to your likings.

Good luck,
Jason


----------

